#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  3BB Broadband. Any Good ?

## sabaii sabaii

I just moved into new condo, I need broadband

A couple of questions.


Are 3bb any good ?


What is the download/upload jargon ? ie 

6mbps/512kbps  590 bht

8mbps/1mbps    880 bht

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I've only heard complaints from mates about 3BB. but I've never tried them myself.

I've got the 6mb 599bt package from True and it works well. I still hate True though. :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Cheers, 

You got the package with the TV ?

Theres no friggin UBC here neither.

Saying that, I rarely watched it when I had it and it's a nice excuse to get out for the footy now

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> You got the package with the TV ?


No we just got the internet. The wife has since got the tv pack but I don't think it was a good one. Just the thai tv one.

----------


## Bangyai

I've used 3BB for a while now ( previously maxnett ) and not had any problems except a billing cock up when the company changed over and they forgot to bill me for one month.

Never run into much censorship with them but not sure what the competition is like. 6mb for 599 baht.... same as True

----------


## Marmite the Dog

3BB is better in Udon than TOT.

----------


## Humbert

> I've used 3BB for a while now ( previously maxnett ) and not had any problems except a billing cock up when the company changed over


Same here. I have True at the office and 3BB at home. It seems that 3BB has less content blocking.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Went Tesco, signed up for True, they give you the free router there and then, just gotta wait 4 days now

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> just gotta wait 4 days now


When the dude comes to fit it, don't let him leave until it's totally set up, you've done a couple of speed tests and checked everything is set.

When they set mine up every time I turned my back the guy was half way out the door. Then I went to the 3rd floor of my house to do a speed check and when I came down the little fucker was gone. 10 mins later so had the internet. We then had to call him back everyday for three days before he worked out he'd given us a duff router.

I'd forgotten about this. I knew there was a reason i still hated True. :Smile: 

Anyway, it works well now, consistently 6mb download speeds.

----------


## Bubba

I have 3BB: the 5MB package.

Never had a problem with it.  It's downloading that new David Attenborough documentary at the moment and getting 200 kb/s, which is good enough for me.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

TFP, I got this Thai internet whizz to look at my wifi connection. 

2 bars when he come, 1 bar now

Think I'll do it myself

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Well happy with True, came out after 2 days.

I got him to do the speedtest TFP showing at 6mb download

Downloaded an album 730 kbps

You Tube dont lag

Gonna see what ex-pat shield is like watching BBC I player now

----------


## zingerhk

Terrible company.  Terrible service.  Try TOT, they are hopeless also, but not nearly as hopeless as 3BB!!!

----------


## pluto

I have been on the Premier package [at] 3 mb download/ 1mb upload. I pay 1380 baht/month. I can get dowload speeds of 480 kb/s for downloading torrent files. I do think I am paying too much and would like to switch to a faster 6mb "domestic/thai" package....they don't recommend it at 3BB saying for international access as a farng you are better off with the Premier package...I am starting to think this is hogwash!

----------


## larvidchr

> I have been on the Premier package [at] 3 mb download/ 1mb upload. I pay 1380 baht/month. I can get dowload speeds of 480 kb/s for downloading torrent files. I do think I am paying too much and would like to switch to a faster 6mb "domestic/thai" package....they don't recommend it at 3BB saying for international access as a farng you are better off with the Premier package...I am starting to think this is hogwash!


Have the same 3BB package, works pretty good but speed do fluctuate at times, it's much like my old TOT connection, just a bit faster, think I will hang on for a bit waiting for the new much faster connections they are promising by September :mid:  :mid:  :mid:   :Smile:  in the Pattaya area.

----------


## Alan Knight

Simple Answer NO
Speed and service is crap

----------


## Laeotaekhun

I'm based in Udon and have been using 3BB Broadband for more than a year now on their 6MB package, which costs me 590 THB + VAT.

When I ordered it they came out and connected a land line (at no cost) to use with the router they provided (not wireless) and I must say that the service is, normally, fine.

OK, occasionally, the network can go down (I think that this has happened 3 or 4 times in getting on for 18 months) but, normally, things are fine and I get as near as damn it what they promised.

I ran a speed test just before posting this and my download speed was established as 5.96Mbps with my upload at 0.48Mbps compared with the stated 6Mbps & 0.512Mbps.

I can't understand why some of the posters are paying far more for what seems far less - I think that I must be missing something!

Worth, also, making the point that on the rare occasions that I have needed an engineer that they have, always, come out the same day - maybe the fact that I'm not far from their office is a factor in that.

When dealing with their call centre, though, I have found that I need to be firm and not accept the B/S that they want me to swallow!

----------


## Bettyboo

> Originally Posted by sabaii sabaii
> 
> just gotta wait 4 days now
> 
> 
> When the dude comes to fit it, don't let him leave until it's totally set up, you've done a couple of speed tests and checked everything is set.
> 
> When they set mine up every time I turned my back the guy was half way out the door. Then I went to the 3rd floor of my house to do a speed check and when I came down the little fucker was gone. 10 mins later so had the internet. We then had to call him back everyday for three days before he worked out he'd given us a duff router.
> 
> ...


^ listen to these wise words... We recently had the same experience, went through 3 routers, all shite, and more problems, and they tried to overcharge, and they never turned up when supposed to or called when supposed to - the router still doesn't work well, we are using an old one cause the fukwits couldn't sort the problem out by themselves...

I've heard from Thai friends that 3BB are better - everyone hates True...

----------


## Thetyim

> now on their 6MB package





> I ran a speed test just before posting this and my download speed was established as 5.96Mbps with my upload at 0.48Mbps compared with the stated 6Mbps & 0.512Mbps.


I hope you are not confusing MB and Mbps.
You are getting 5.96Mbps which is 0.745MB

----------


## sanbkk

Never Never Never Never go for 3BB .. Transfer from one place to another location charges 1700 ..with atleast 1 month of transfer duration .. TRUE Internet .. it's free within a week !!!

----------


## S Landreth

3BBB sucks on the outskirts of Khon Kaen (the area where the gf has a place) where you dont have much of a choice for different services/providers. When we left last year (March) we had (I think) it was TTT (they were fine) and when we got back in June it had changed to 3BBB.

After 6pm every evening they have what seems to be rolling black outs, the internet connection will just stop. Sometimes itll go out of 10 minutes sometimes 5 minutes and sometimes longer than the 10 minutes.

Try and send an e-mail during that time or post something (with pictures that might take some time to do), it might take 20 minutes to reconnect, rewrite/post.

This will keep up till about 6am in the morning,.will not be as bad after 12 midnight.

Glad to hear some of you have good service with them but if anyone would ask me, I would say avoid them like the plague.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> When we left last year (March) we had (I think) it was TTT (they were fine) and when we got back in June it had changed to 3BBB.


How did that happen?

----------


## S Landreth

^we didnt change a thing

maybe they were bought out? And just transferred all their customers over to the new company. We did have to upgrade to a higher speed (we were transferred at the lowest price/cost)

Anyway, we are going to check when we get back after the next trip to S Florida (June) if we can get another provider out there next to the rice paddies. Not many providers in our section of town and hopefully there will be more when we get back.

I would like to have True out there. True provides great service in her Bangkok place.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

OK, I get it now.

You had Maxnet who then split their internet business off into a new company called 3bb. Same as me, except the 3bb service I get here is a bargain for 600b a month.

----------


## somtamslap

Bit of a funny one in Korat. My download speed (for film, tv, music torrents) was initially always running between 500 and 800 kb's - now I get 50 MAX. So in my opinion - IT'S SHITE.

----------


## Wallalai

6 years that I am with TTT Maxnet (now 3BB) and the service only improved through the time.
Last year when we switched to 3BB I had them at home installing a separate line for my internet connection. Now 9407Kb Downstream and 1259Kb Upstream for 955 baths/month, all included.

Works like a charm, and if I have a problem I go to the village office and usually fixed  within one hour. Cannot complain.

----------


## Bung

Bumping this as I am considering signing up to 3BB. Anyone with up to date opinions? I went to see them and the have a cable running right past my house so that's good I guess. Are they reliable nowadays? I assume you get to use their wifi which seems to be just about everywhere in Chiang Mai. I had ToT before and it was ok, just didn't want to pay for the land line phone I never used and hoping to get faster speeds.

----------


## Thetyim

> I had ToT before and it was ok, just didn't want to pay for the land line phone I never used and hoping to get faster speeds.


I think you can chose to have a line for data only now and not pay the 107 baht pcm.
I read it somewhere but no-one has ever confirmed it.
Any one know for sure ?

----------


## peterpan

Bung, 3bb are the dogs bollox, I have recently experienced telecom in OZ. Pure crap, 3bb is miles better and half the price. I know you don't want to know about those wasters at Telecom but all fairness to the Thai.
 In 3 bb they have a better than world service, can't speak highly enough of it, mind you it was a bit shit 1 years ago, but they have lifted their game. 3bb should send some tech guys to Okker land and teach them.

----------


## Spin

> I think you can chose to have a line for data only now and not pay the 107 baht pcm. I read it somewhere but no-one has ever confirmed it. Any one know for sure ?


Yes I have that here in KK. Very good it is.

----------


## Necron99

I use 3bb.
No problems at all, generally good speeds on the 10mbps plan.
Have had torrents running at 1 Mbps down.
Good customer service, if you don't pay your bill on time they don't cut you off, but send your browser to a click to acknowledge reminder.

The block xhamster though..

----------


## pseudolus

Moved from True to 3BB recently (hate true with a passion and now have no service from them at all for anything). 3bb installed 40 minutes after I went to order it at the shop. incredible service and very good so far. highly recommend, and they do not hijack your browsed like True does.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I've had 3dd for 4 years. Pretty good and no line rental.

----------


## Bung

Well this removes any doubt I had then, seeing they have the cable in my street I will go for it. Cheers.

----------


## peterpan

Tell them Pete sent you, that should do the trick  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

so 3BB is not ADSL ?

are they a cable provider ?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> so 3BB is not ADSL ?  are they a cable provider ?


They do both (depending on where you live).

----------


## peterpan

After telling every one how good 3 BB were it let me down a bit, speeds were dropping until  this morning I went in to pay the bill and moan (nicely) about the recent service.

 Never mind, I registered a complaint at 10 AM and by 12 a service man came out and got the service back up to speed.  Great work from 3BB, prompt service, a novelty here, but credit were its due.   :Smile:

----------


## polebear88

had 3bb for nearly one year and it was generally ok. I've been awy for 10 weeks and now its only up about 60% of the time. It's up, it's down , It's up, it's dow. No use to me . Am now looking to find a reliable provider, I need connection 24/7

----------

